# need help!



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

My tank has leaked pretty good leaks off its corner part on the stand. And i couldn't figure out where it was coming from.. The seals.. or a small crack. And i finally had a bad leak today. And my fish and all items and rocks are out in buckets. And my tank is by itself. And i was wondering how i could seal a tank on the seals on glass AND the black trim on bottom and top of tank. Water is coming out of the trim area so that must be a leak in cocking too. And when pressure is on the side it leaked badly. So why i post is i got to cocking or glue and its 12 am. And walmart is far away. any ideas on a temp way to seal this up or ideas? My heater broke cause wetness and so i got cichlids in few buckets with hair going into it. But i need help on tank:/ i know tape isn't good and not safe and probably wouldn't work the best. But could i tape the seams and lay rocks over it. If i did this i d need the tank to last till friday morning. but if not i can do emergency travel and get glue or whatever will work. edit part- if i was to be able to keep them in buckets and get a heater of some sort... there only two 5 galon buckets... so not much to old the fish. But if i was able to wait few days. what is better for my tank. I need to seal the inside with seal of some kind or silicone. And i want to seal the black frame on top and bottom. Can both be done with silicone? Or do i need two different things? Or glue on outside and silicone on inside please tell me


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

This exactly happenned to me last night! same place. Turned out that the silicone leak was the verticle side joint. The water travelled down and collected in the trim on the bottom right.
The more I thought about it, I said screw it and went and bought a new replacement tank.
I'll repair the old one, but didn't want all of my fish in assorted bins overnight.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Tape or glue will NOT work. You have to use silicone if it is a glass tank and you have to remove all the old silicone before you reseal it. If you don't think this is something you can do then I'd suggest selling it and buying a bigger tank.

What size is it?


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

the tank in question is 30 gal. I got a 55 community tank. And 30 gal cichlid tank. And i know iam just opening my fish live in bucket in such close in area 5 gal bucket :-? and until then ill get silicone. Anyone know good cheap kind thats good. I seen aquarium silicone on walmart site. But only get it online.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Petco has it. Not sure about anyone else cause that's closest to my home so I usually check there first.


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

does anyone know what i can get at walmart. Iam going there in 12 hours almost. And i wanna know what kind of sealing stuff i should get. I check walmart online and it had aquarium glue but only online. So sense theres nothing in fish section. What should i be looking for in the house section in walmart.. like sealing windows or tanks or what not to get and clear or non clear.. or how much any help be great otherwise i just ask the guy what silicone i buy for tank and he can ruin my tank:/


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Buying silicone made for something other than aquariums is cheaper, but risky. I've had it work, and I've had it kill my fish. I learned my lesson and will pay a little more. Try a serious local fish store.

There is a sticky on aquarium silicone I think in the Tank section...very long...with posts about the good kind and the bad kind. I've posted there several times. Whatever you do, avoid silicone with mildew-i-cide or mold killer. The bad stuff I used said it had "bio-seal".


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

okay thanks so far guys:0 Even tho i got sad news.. 1 my fish died. From fight in bucket i was out getting something and came back with a floaty fish iam so bad and upset.


----------

